# Rabbit Hunting and Junk !!



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My rabbit hunting season always starts on Thanksgiving Day, as it will this year. So...every weekend until fishing ( normal fishing ) starts up again I will be in the desert. I went out a few weeks ago for a quick survey and found a couple of partial truckloads of garbage scattered around the valley..
I really don't understand the reasoning in hauling this crap so far and taking a chanch of somebody seeing you... :? 
Most landfills cost about 7 bucks(?), and they can recycle most of what is brought into them..for hell sake's...pm me and I'll give you the 7 bucks !!
In this pic is a 55 gallon drum, various odds and ends. Out of the pic are 5 gal. cans of concrete sealer, broken wheelbarrow and more construction junk !! 

Somebody really needs to be ashamed of themselves !!! :evil:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

A family reunion it looks like. Because thats what they look like I am sure.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

:shock: :evil: :x :? -#&#*!- -oOo- GRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

its not just out in the sticks either.. just last night someone dumped an old mattress and box spring right by the ponds in south jordan... 

LAME


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

5 bucks up here in the Layton area. Has to be more than that to take it out to the desert. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> 5 bucks up here in the Layton area. Has to be more than that to take it out to the desert. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Guess you really cant call them lazy... STUPID is more appropriate...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

When I created this thread, I spoke as if 'everybody' is a member of this forum...My apology !!

No way do I believe any of this forum member's would do that...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree, I was out in the desert all weekend and the amount of trash was dispicable. Also when are people going to learn that *fire rings arn't trash bags*. :evil:


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

That's messed up. I don't know how it is for everyone out there, but where I live the city will park one of those massive dumpsters in each neighborhood a few times a year for "neighborhood clean up" type of stuff. That's when everyone cleans their garages and does the heavy duty yard work around here. I know several communities do the same thing, and dumps are not that inaccessible, so why pull this crap?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I never could figure out why people would do stupid things like that :evil:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I never could figure out why people would do stupid things like that :evil:


*Mamma always said stupid is as stupid does!!!* :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it just plan out wrong. that all im going to say.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

The outdoors are really such a beautiful place, anyone with an ounce of appreciation for that beauty would not even think of doing such a selfish thing. We should have a outdoorsman code that if any of us catches someone doing that we follow them home and post their address on here and we take turns taking dukies on their lawn //dog// /**|**\ Tazmanina Dukie!!


----------

